# Fire Shutter Testing



## Marshal Chris (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello all,

wondering if anyone knows if there are requirements for testing of roll down fire shutters.  I see 703.4 references fire doors.  But in my application the shutter protects an unrated window, which is obviously not a door.

I think the intent would be the same, to assure the fire resistive rating is maintained and that the device operates as designed, but I'm not finding a testing requirement.


----------



## cda (Apr 20, 2010)

two thoughts

if in non rated wall/ opening, no reason to require test

when you do find one in a rated wall::: would use from 2003 IFC

703.4 Testing. Horizontal and vertical sliding and rolling fire

doors shall be inspected and tested annually to confirm proper

operation and full closure.Awritten record shall be maintained

and be available to the fire code official.

SECTION 703

FIRE-RESISTANCE-RATED CONSTRUCTION

703.1 Maintenance. The required fire-resistance rating of

fire-resistance-rated construction (including walls, fire stops,

shaft enclosures, partitions and floors) shall be maintained.

Such elements shall be properly repaired, restored or replaced

when damaged, altered, breached or penetrated. Openings

made therein for the passage of pipes, electrical conduit, wires,

ducts, air transfer openings, and holes made for any reason

shall be protected with approved methods capable of resisting

the passage of smoke and fire. Openings through fire-resistance-

rated assemblies shall be protected by self-closing or automatic-

closing doors of approved construction meeting the

fire protection requirements for the assembly.


----------



## AegisFPE (Apr 20, 2010)

IFC 703.2 references maintaining the opening protective in accordance with NFPA 80.


----------



## Marshal Chris (Apr 20, 2010)

Talk about being right there. Thanks for the help.


----------



## fireguy (May 8, 2010)

http://www.nfpa.org/aboutthecodes/list_of_codes_and_standards.asp?cookie%5Ftest=1

The above is a " read only"  of NFPA Standards, including NFPA 80.  The only drawback is you need to be an NFPA member to access the files.

http://www.globetechnologies.com/pdf/for-your-information.pdf

Globe specifies replacement of fusible links at least yearly.


----------



## cda (May 8, 2010)

fireguy

""The only drawback is you need to be an NFPA member to access the files"""

not sure if you meant paid membership, which is not required to look at the standards, just register.


----------



## FM William Burns (May 8, 2010)

Fireguy,

Click on the document you want to read - then click on a edition - when prompted, create an account....it's FREE.


----------



## fireguy (May 10, 2010)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Fireguy,Click on the document you want to read - then click on a edition - when prompted, create an account....it's FREE.


Whoops, as a member, I normally just buy the Standard I am interested in.


----------



## FM William Burns (May 10, 2010)

Sure beats replacing all those rice paper sheets in the 15 volumes of binders.....huh


----------

